# programar en VHDL rutinas para i2c



## electro1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Alguien me podría ayudar para programar en VHDL para poder leer y escribir desde la spartan3 una memoria 24c08 vía i2c? Si alguien tiene el programa que me lo mande por favor, y si no a ver si alguien me puede guiar donde puedo encontrar programas de este tipo.
Gracias


----------



## chuko (Jul 3, 2006)

El componente I2C ya viene en el soft ISE de XILINX.


----------

